# Wang Zhi Zhi



## NYKnick87 (Sep 1, 2002)

What are your opinions of Wang Zhi Zhi? I've heard he has potential and has worked hard on his game over the summer, but what are your impressions?


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

I back up Wang Zhizhi.
Playing in the Asian Games would prevent Wang from participating in Training Camp, and Pre Season play. 
Wang is not allowed to play on the Chinese national team,because he does not obey CBA's requests.
damn those CBA idiots. :upset:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKnick87</b>!
> What are your opinions of Wang Zhi Zhi? I've heard he has potential and has worked hard on his game over the summer, but what are your impressions?


If for now he could play the sf position until he learned to play the 4 he would be pretty good. I actaully (contrary to popular belief) love to watch him play. But he is not what the mavs need to dethrone the Lakers. The time to win is now not 3 years from now. The Mavs already went through a 10 year rebuilding phase...


----------

